# Guess I am not an independent anymore



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

Well I guess I am not an indep. contractor anymore. Just asked to have a work order reassigned because we are in the middle of a big job and can't get to. Mind you a 24 hour rush sent at 4:30 PM.
Just get a voicemail saying "you have to do it or give a real reason why not".
Real reason is we are booked and you sent it at 4:30 PM. Also NEVER get snotty with us.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

brm1109 said:


> voicemail saying "you have to do it or give a real reason why not".


...or else what? :boxing:


Rush orders only come at 4:30 and at the end of the week.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I would tell them that as an INDEPENDENT contractor you are free to reject work at any time.



Don't expect to get further work from this company.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> ...or else what? :boxing:
> 
> 
> Rush orders only come at 4:30 and at the end of the week.






4:30 on Friday afternoon for me means they set the system to send it to me after 5 their time. Usually with a due date of saturday and no one in the office to answer the phone to ask for an extension.


My reply was at that time of the day on friday weekend plans were already made and they for damn sure were not paying enough to make me want to change them. So that means we'll get to it on monday or maybe even tuesday since monday was already scheduled too.

Only idiots think you only work for them and have nothing else going on in the world except to jump when they say jump.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

brm1109 said:


> Well I guess I am not an indep. contractor anymore. Just asked to have a work order reassigned because we are in the middle of a big job and can't get to. Mind you a 24 hour rush sent at 4:30 PM.
> Just get a voicemail saying "you have to do it or give a real reason why not".
> Real reason is we are booked and you sent it at 4:30 PM. Also NEVER get snotty with us.


I would think it depends... are they a GOOD client or bad client, if there good tell'em the qucikest you can get to is...XXX, If their a bad client tell'em to reassign it... They'll come back...


----------



## wmhlc (Oct 8, 2012)

I remember back in the day when you got an extra 100 added to your work order total, now just about ever order is a rush. Complete and total bs you should be paid for your time and if its out of normal hrs its extra.

The thing that really pisses me off is you have to have photos and update loaded within 48hrs then the national doesn't even look at them sometimes for 4 to 5 days. Glad I busted my ass for it to sit in your in process slot love how its not a 2 way street.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

They are a good client but the fact is still that they are one client. If they want me to be available for every time they call and to drop every thing else then we could do that for a retainer. lol


----------



## NewEnglandProp (May 23, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> ...or else what? :boxing:
> 
> 
> Rush orders only come at 4:30 and at the end of the week.


sounds like a lot of my work orders :lol:


----------



## NewEnglandProp (May 23, 2012)

JFMURFY said:


> I would think it depends... are they a GOOD client or bad client, if there good tell'em the qucikest you can get to is...XXX, If their a bad client tell'em to reassign it... They'll come back...


 
lately work I kick back comes back at name your $ which leads me to believe they already ran thru their assortment of players in CT but not sure what the problem is once you get past their redundant 40 million wint questions:glare: but they pay and fast-and if you hit that reject button they are there to tuck you in and kiss your cheek, not saying which one.:whistling2:


----------



## NewEnglandProp (May 23, 2012)

BPWY said:


> 4:30 on Friday afternoon for me means they set the system to send it to me after 5 their time. Usually with a due date of saturday and no one in the office to answer the phone to ask for an extension.
> 
> 
> My reply was at that time of the day on friday weekend plans were already made and they for damn sure were not paying enough to make me want to change them. So that means we'll get to it on monday or maybe even tuesday since monday was already scheduled too.
> ...


In all honesty depending on where those are dealt with the same care the others are, they are done in order if possible but at same time when we have time to get to them, that 24 hour rush crap doesn't cut it with us, and after a few trys they gave up on trying to make us do so. surprising how tolerant they can be when painted to a corner-they created this issue, we did not-you want quality no problems-YOU GOT TO PAY PERIOD
:innocent:


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Smoke and mirrors. I have a property I said I could not get to till the following monday... Well we shall see how the new contractor does was the nationals reply. Ok have a good one. End of conversation. That was 3 weeks ago and I have driven past 2X and it still isn't done. Cant Fix Stupid (CFS) There is just a point at which it does NOT MATTER if they are going to play games then I'll buy them a ticket to the special Olympics so they can compete to get it out of their system. No offense meant to those who truly are Special !! 

It just seems really interesting how 

(1) The cell phone app push has been stopped and it does not matter if you use a digital camera
(2) the 3 day turn time is not being shoved down our throats like before


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Splinterpicker said:


> Smoke and mirrors. I have a property I said I could not get to till the following monday... Well we shall see how the new contractor does was the nationals reply. Ok have a good one. End of conversation. That was 3 weeks ago and I have driven past 2X and it still isn't done.







REO Allegiance is like this. 

All work has to be done with in 24 hrs or they have a fit. 

They've called me twice or three times on a wint, I could have had it done maybe 3 weeks ago, but because I was 2 to 3 days out they wouldn't schedule it.


----------

